# Update



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I just wanted to give everyone an update...I am now officially Cancer Free! I can honestly say that I feel great! A year ago I would have never thought that was possible! I am finally starting to feel like my old self. I am back to walking daily(weather permiting) and have even started losing weight!(only 4 lbs, but that's a start!) I began a new scrapbook for this year, all about my journey through cancer and the fight to get back on my feet. I plan to do 2 new pages a month just giving myself a picture of where I am today. I just wanted to give everyone an update and let thoughs just starting this journey know that there is an end in sight! It has been a very long road, and I know that I am still traveling down it, but it fees good to know that the rest of the road should be easier to travel.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

WOO-HOO! It is so good to hear the positive stories! Congratulations to you! I hope your life continues to be a beautiful journey!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> I just wanted to give everyone an update...I am now officially Cancer Free! I can honestly say that I feel great! A year ago I would have never thought that was possible! I am finally starting to feel like my old self. I am back to walking daily(weather permiting) and have even started losing weight!(only 4 lbs, but that's a start!) I began a new scrapbook for this year, all about my journey through cancer and the fight to get back on my feet. I plan to do 2 new pages a month just giving myself a picture of where I am today. I just wanted to give everyone an update and let thoughs just starting this journey know that there is an end in sight! It has been a very long road, and I know that I am still traveling down it, but it fees good to know that the rest of the road should be easier to travel.


Oh,Tina.........................what absolutely wonderful news!! I sure hope you will stick around as you can encourage others in their cancer journey.


----------

